# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Κλείνουν οι εκδόσεις \"ελληνικά γράμματα\".

## BettyK

Αναδημοσίευση από το newsletter του e-psychology.gr
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Με λύπη ανακοινώνουμε το κλείσιμο της δημοφιλούς εκδοτικής εταιρείας, ελληνικά γράμματα. Πρόκειται για μια εκδοτική εταιρεία με μεγάλη ιστορία και πλούσια δραστηριότητα στο χώρο της ψυχολογίας.

Με δεδομένο ότι τα αποθέματα εξαντλούνται σας συνιστούμε να προμηθευτείτε έγκαιρα βιβλία της επιλογής σας από τις συγκεκριμένες εκδόσεις, μέσα από το ηλεκτρονικό μας βιβλιοπωλείο.

Τουλάχιστον με την μέχρι τώρα πληροφορηση μας από την εν λόγω εταιρεία, τα βιβλία δεν πρόκειται να μεταβιβαστούν με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο σε άλλη εκδοτική εταιρεία και θα συνεχίσουν να διατίθονται, μέχρι να εξαντληθούν τα αποθέματα.

Αναφέρουμε την παραπάνω πληροφόρηση με κάθε επιφύλαξη μιας και προκύπτει μόνο από την τηλεφωνική μας επικοινωνία με τα ελληνικά γράμματα και θα σας ενημερώσουμε το συντομότερο, εάν προκύψει οποιαδήποτε διαφορετική εξέλιξη αναφορικά με το μέλλον των βιβλίων της εκδοτικής εταιρείας.



Ακολουθεί αναδημοσίευση κειμένου από τα έντυπα μέσα.

----------------------------------------------------------------- 

Μετά από 53 χρόνια παρουσίας στο χώρο του βιβλίου, ένας από τους ιστορικούς ελληνικούς εκδοτικούς οίκους, τα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα» βάζει λουκέτο λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης.

Τα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα» ξεκίνησαν το 1957 ως προσωπική επιχείρηση του Δημήτρη Παπαχριστοφίλου, που πέρασε στον γιο του, Παύλο, οπότε ξεκίνησε μία νέα περίοδος για την επιχείρηση, που επεκτάθηκε και σε άλλους τομείς, όπως το παιδικό βιβλίο, την ελληνική και ξένη λογοτεχνία και το non fiction.

To 1990 τα «Ελληνικά Γράμματα» εντάχθηκαν στη λίστα των δέκα πιο παραγωγικών ελληνικών εκδοτικών οίκων. Το 2001 ξεκίνησαν συνεργασία με τον Δημοσιογραφικό Οργανισμό Λαμπράκη, που απέκτησε το 51% της εταιρείας και τον Μάρτιο του 2007 το 100%.

Σημαντικοί Έλληνες συγγραφείς, από τον Ευγένιο Τριβιζά, τον Σωτήρη Δημητρίου, τον Γιάννη Ξανθούλη, αλλά και μεγάλα ονόματα της ξένης λογοτεχνίας, όπως Έκο, Μπόρχες, Κάρεϊ, Ουϊλιαμ Τρέβορ φιγουράριζαν, πολλά χρόνια στις προθήκες του εκδοτικού οίκου.

Απογοητευμένος από την εξέλιξη και συνάμα αισιόδοξος για το μέλλον, εμφανίστηκε στο ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ ο Παύλος Παπαχριστοφίλου.

«Κάποτε εξαναγκάστηκα να πουλήσω την επιχείρηση και ομολογώ πως, σήμερα, έχω οργή για την εξέλιξη. Θεωρώ, όμως, ότι τα \"Ελληνικά Γράμματα\" δεν έχουν πει την τελευταία τους λέξη. Δεν μπορώ ακόμη να σας πω κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Πέρα από το επιχειρηματικό κομμάτι και το συναισθητικό, καθώς επρόκειτο για δημιούργημα του πατέρα μου, αυτό που κυρίως με απασχολεί είναι το μέλλον των εργαζομένων», είπε στο ΑΠΕ – ΜΠΕ ο Δημήτρης Παπαχριστοφίλου.

Σοκαρισμένοι από την είδηση δήλωσαν αρκετοί συγγραφείς, μεταξύ αυτών ο Γιάννης Ξανθούλης, ο Κώστας Μουρσελάς και ο Γιώργος Σκαμπαδώνης.

----------


## Adzik

Κριμα βε γμτ...ατιμη κριση.. βεβαια.. το βιβλιο δεν θα επρεπε να κοστιζει και τοσο..στην Πολωνια πχ βρισκεισ βιβλια με 2 ευρω..

----------


## Soul_Rebel

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> Κριμα βε γμτ...ατιμη κριση.. βεβαια.. το βιβλιο δεν θα επρεπε να κοστιζει και τοσο..στην Πολωνια πχ βρισκεισ βιβλια με 2 ευρω..


Όντως, τσουχτερές οι τιμές σε ορισμένα βιβλία που δεν ξέρω αν θα έπεφταν αν θα πωλούνταν ως e-book.

Κρίμα για τα ελληνικά γράμματα, τα περισσότερα μου βιβλία από εκεί είναι. 

Όσο για την Πολωνία, όχι μόνο βιβλία, τα πάντα σχεδόν είναι μισοτιμής και βάλε, μέχρι βέβαια να μπει το ευρώπουλο...

----------


## giorgos2008

Κριμα ρε γαμωτο...

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Κρίμα.... (αν και τους έδωσα κάποτε ένα παραμύθι μου νομίζω και ούτε που το κοιτάξανε.... τέλος πάντων... ) και που είστε ακόμα... οι ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις κλείνουν η μία μετά την άλλη....

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## victimoffate

Κρίμα, ήταν καλές εκδόσεις με σωστά μεταφρασμένα διηγήματα.

----------


## Macgyver

Eδω εκλεισε η Εστια , το πιο παλιο βιβλιοπωλειο , απο τον 19ο αιωνα . Αλλα παρατηρω οτι ανοιγουν καινουρια βιβλιοπωλεια , συνοικιακα . Εδω στην Αλσουπολη Αττικης , κοντα μου , εχουν ανοιξει 3 βιβλιοπωλεια τα 3 τελευταια χρονια . Αλλωστε οι η/υ εχουν αντικαταστησει μερικως το βιβλιο , αν και προσωπικα πρωτιμω το βιβλιο .

----------


## 66psy

το βιβλιο δεν συγκρινεται με το ebook για μενα!!
το βιβλιο ειναι πολυ καλυτερο, απλως παιζει ο παραγοντας του οικονομικου........... :/

----------

